# Better Gear or Better Skills?



## mochilero (Jul 4, 2005)

I love good gear, but when I think back to wet camping trips as a child, and struggling to get a fire going, I realize that the skills I have learned have enriched my backpacking experiences more than any gear.

My personal favorite is learning to identify wild edible plants. There's something very comforting about seeing food all around as I hike. The question: What skills do you consider most important?

Steve

http://www.TheBackpackingSite.com


----------



## Lostone (Jul 4, 2005)

I really don't know that I have any hiking skills.  

I just sort of wander along.

I'd like to know a lot more about what is edible.  You're right that is a great skill, and might come in very handy.  I'd also like to be better at recognizing sign and know which birds are which.


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 4, 2005)

A great skill is knowing how to read what your body is telling you.  Knowing when to call it a day and save that peak or view for later is one of the best skills to learn.  The subtle hints of dehydration and hypothermia can lead to diaster if you don't keep them in mind.    
I would like to be able to identify clouds better.  Not so much as storm clouds but all types in general.  
Knowing how to properly adjust your trekking pole is always a good skill :roll:


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 4, 2005)

Actually arriving at your destination on time is one skill. Eating great food when you get there is another. Being with your great friends during all of this ... priceless!
_________________
To see the world in a grain of sand, and to see heaven in a wild flower, hold infinity in the palm of your hands, and eternity in an hour. --William Blake


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok...here it goes.

I think starting a fire is one of the most "over rated" BC skills around.  It is a skill and an important one, don't misunderstand me, I just feel there are dozens of things you can do, before you absolutely "need" a fire to survive. Examples.

Keeping your gear dry (proper packing methods).
Changing out of wet/damp clothes
Eating, drinking constantly.
Getting in your sleeping bag for warmth.
Know your stove "inside & out".

Just my $.02


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 6, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> Know your stove "inside & out".


I agree with fire building being overrated, especially with all of the current stove technology.  They're so compact and light, I've seen people bring one on long dayhikes just to have something hot for lunch.

I've also seen a few people completely baffled by the simple workings of their stove, especially when something was gummed up internally.  (Applies to white gas stove like old Coleman Peak 1 and MSR Whisperlites)

Along those lines, a "skill" I would add:
Bring enough ready-to-eat food just in case you can't get your stove going, spill your remaining gas supply, or kick over the stove while making dinner.

Smitty


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 18, 2005)

Planning - not just where you are going but can you/the group do what you ave planned, if not, are options available to get back & still have some fun
ALso includes gear to bring, better to have more than you need, than need more than you have. 

Navigation - requires reading before you go, should be able to do this on the trails without a GPS I would include in this the ability to approximate where you are on a topo map having an idea of when you left trailhead or last junction, your typical hiking speed & the terrain & seeing if that makes sense on a topo map.

Knowing yourself & the group & making sure everyone was some fun or at least thinks the suffering was worthwhile.  :lol:


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 21, 2005)

*On second thought . . .*

Having thought about this thread for a while one having plenty of food and water for the trip is important. Not getting lost, or being wet, cold and most definitely staying alive is most important. Having great weather and great views makes me happy, too... and being with friends ~ still!


----------



## catskills (Jul 23, 2005)

Probably the two most important skills are planing your route using a TOPO map and NEVER NEVER cross a fast moving stream with your backpack still on your shoulders.  I see too many people late in the evening that have another 5+ miles to go and 1000+ feet of vertical.  Having to walk in the dark when your tired will get you hurt.   I have also heard of too many people drowning wearing their backpacks as they get pulled down a fast moving stream.  First advice is don't cross a fast moving stream.  If you must, take your backpack off and hold it in your arms while crossing a stream.  

Some basic life saving first aid skills can also be important.

Learning how to start a fire can be another important skill to avoid hypothermia.  Fire starting takes lots and lots of practice.  As a boy scout master I would challenge about 5 new scouts to start a fire in waist deep snow in the middle of the woods with unlimited number of matches. One hour later and 100s of matches still NO fire and the scouts are getting tired. Two hours later they are running out of ideas, getting cold,  and still no fire.  I then give them some clues and they eventually get the fire started.   Of course their biggest mistake is trying to start a fire on top of the snow. They fail to dig down to the dirt to start a fire.  It is an excellent hands on leason and one they will not forget.  Of course learning how to avoid the conditions that lead up to hypothermia in the first place is even more important.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 24, 2005)

Catskills: You gave a super link to remind/teach  one of the  Outdoor Action Guide to Hypothermia And Cold Weather Injuries hypothermia. Everyone should read it. Thank you very much for the link!


----------

